# General > Reunions >  BT/Manpower Reunion

## fluffybuffy

I have spoken to a few people recently that like myself used to work at BT/Manpower in Thurso (NBC and the Service Desk) and would love to meet up with some of the folks we used to work with there.  I was there for a couple of years think it was 97-99 but some of the others were there longer.

Would any of you who might be interested in having a reunion of sorts get in touch so we can gauge numbers and maybe arrange something?

Cheers!   ::

----------

